# Does anybody...



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Want to do a Knicks board fantasy league?


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

To tell you the thruth i have never played NBA fantasy.

I have played NFL fantasy with friends but no NBA. 

How does NBA Fantasy work? NFL was pretty easy to manage since it's only 1 game a week, but NBA it's like everyday.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It works the same way, but with NBA teams rather than NFL teams and it works for every game.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Oh well. If anybody wants to go for it: 
http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba

League # 11225
Password: Knicks


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Oh well. If anybody wants to go for it:
> http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba
> 
> League # 11225
> Password: Knicks


Ok i joined, but your going to need more people.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> Ok i joined, but your going to need more people.


Good thing. It's a great experience for all who joins. I've done this for the past 3 years and had a ball playing against people I know. Although I don't know many of you on a personnel level, it does offer the oppurtunity to do so so I'm looking forward to most joining.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Want to do a Knicks board fantasy league?


The league ID number stuck out to me because it was the same as my old zip code in Coney Island. You wouldn't happen to be from there would you?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

okay, I'm in


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

its free right?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Of course it's free.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

im down.....but like frank said.....need more people....


how about making it head to head.......i always liked that style better...up to you though


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> im down.....but like frank said.....need more people....
> 
> 
> how about making it head to head.......i always liked that style better...up to you though


I'm fine for whatever but it does make the game all the more up in the air as a head to head which I personally don't favor. It's to time consuming to look to make adjustments to each team every week. Maybe a rotesserie league offers the stability and comfort some first timers might need.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Okay, so that's seven people. Anybody else?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ratings this year are totally stupid, I'll join if kitty joins


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

7 people? I expected better turnout.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

So is this league still on or what? 

How many people actually joined?

The draft is today.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

oh yea....i forgot.....im there.......yo frank if nobody shows up then screw it....we'll be the only 2 taking the players we want lol


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol i still forgot....dam it


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> lol i still forgot....dam it


LOL i was using my girls laptop and i logged on and nobody even showed up!

I let the computer pick the team and then in the last pick i picked up Francis cause they boy was tearing up the Nets lol!

Where did everyone go?


----------

